# What did the policeman say?



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

I am curious what policeman said in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwtIVfTMhbs on 0:40 when he knocked at the door. I undestood the word "poliţia", but what's the whole phrase?


----------



## irinet

'Please, open up, it's the police! '
What do you think they could say?!  Don' t you watch action movies?!


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Yes, I undestood the meaning, but could you please write here the whole phrase in Romanian?


----------



## farscape

Parmezan_Olivkovich,

Please read the WordReference forum rules listed in the sticky threads. Your threads are not compliant and will be closed and removed. When soliciting help you cannot simply ask questions like: what does so and so mean. You have to ask specific questions in context, provide your own version of the translation, keep one topic only per discussion thread and use diacritical marks when writing in Romanian.

WordReference is a dictionary site and the fora are extensions of the dictionary pages. Send me a PM if you need more explanations.


In the future, if you have questions or need help with topics which are out of scope on the forum, you can send a PM (Personal Message) to irinet, myself or other members of the forum who I'm sure would be glad to help you out.

farscape - moderator


----------

